# Logged out after starting make



## kr651129 (Aug 5, 2012)

This I'm sure is a newbie question and it might even be in the wrong forum.  I'm installing samba on my home server and after I started the make process I logged out of ssh.  How do I get back to that after logging back in since I'm sure it's waiting on input from me.


----------



## prozprcek (Aug 5, 2012)

Try [CMD="ssh [email]username@example.com[/email]"][/CMD]
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/openssh.html


----------



## phoenix (Aug 6, 2012)

Install sysutils/tmux and start a tmux(1) session after you login via ssh. Then start your make(1) process inside the *tmux* session. Then disconnect from the *tmux* session. Then logout of ssh.

Later, you connect via ssh, and connect to the running *tmux* session to see where things are.

Rinse and repeat the disconnect/logout/login/connect cycle as needed.


----------

